# Best wheel sealant



## kaiss3

Hello there.
I already tried pooorboys wheel sealant (good but wanted more durability), nanolex rim sealant (it was like nothing was applied) and wolf rim shield ( i expected more durability too).
Which wheel sealant can give me protection with proper beading more than 4 months????
Will FK or colli be alive for so long time?
What about C5?Can do that job?


----------



## -Raven-

I recommend any of the 'super sealants' mate. That is C.Quartz, Opti-Coat, or Gtechniq. They cost a bit more to start with, but they last soooooooo much longer than regular sealants. Seal them once, seal them properly. 

I coated my Lexus IS F rims with C.Quartz, they are lasting really well. The C.Quartz was really easy to use too, and gave a really glossy result. Very happy with C.Quartz with the results, and especially for the price. :thumb:

As for usage, I've coated my Lex rims, my Lex glass, and my Honda glass with about 15ml out of the 30ml bottle.


----------



## kaiss3

How long C.Quartz lasts?Over 4 months?


----------



## Lupostef

Gtechniq c5 mate.


----------



## Tips

Gtechniq C5 for long lasting durability but costs £30

Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine for +3 months durability costing £8.49

Hope that helps.


----------



## -Raven-

kaiss3 said:


> How long C.Quartz lasts?Over 4 months?


They say 2+ years on paint, just like gtechniq. Both are silica based, both out of Japan. Can't go wrong with either, I went C.Quartz because it's cheaper for more. Gtechniq is very expensive.....

I've had C.Quartz on my rims for about 3 months, still as good as when I first applied it. Two of the best 'normal' sealants I've used on wheels in the past are fk1000p and opti-seal (if you can call that normal!), but 3 months is pushing it with these.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

kaiss3 said:


> Hello there.
> I already tried pooorboys wheel sealant (good but wanted more durability), nanolex rim sealant (it was like nothing was applied) and wolf rim shield ( i expected more durability too).


Durability of wheel waxes and sealants depends a great deal on how the wheels are maintained.
You`ll find if the wheels are washed with only with mild car shampoo they all will last longer and only use specific cleaners when they don`t clean off easily.


----------



## Avanti

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Durability of wheel waxes and sealants depends a great deal on how the wheels are maintained.
> You`ll find if the wheels are washed with only with mild car shampoo they all will last longer and only use specific cleaners when they don`t clean off easily.


And also they do not claim to last forever, so as they come in a package which allows further applications, then a further application should be applied when the current application appears to be failing


----------



## Tips

Great observation there about further applications :thumb:


----------



## Deano

collinite 476 on mine. lasted ages and after a while I topped up with zaino cs


----------



## Ross

Giving Collinite 845 a go.


----------



## IanG

I either use Fk1000 or Collinite 845 and both do a very good job


----------



## Babalu826

fk1000p or colli ^^ agreed


----------



## stoke st

this looks interesting http://www.autogeek.net/meguiars-brake-dust-barrier.html

i spoke to guys from meguiars at top gear live show in november where they had this on display, and they told me they been developing this for some time now and its really good, should be here in feb


----------



## country boy

Easy answer to this,Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine,easily get 3-4 months out of it and the beading and dirt repellency are awesome.Also a doddle to apply/reapply with out the fuss of the more expensive nano sealants.The best bit is that it only costs £8.50!!


----------



## Lupostef

^^^ use the above on my winter wheels, a bottle will last for years aswell. 
C5 on the summer wheels << seriously the daddy


----------



## ncd

country boy said:


> Easy answer to this,Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine,easily get 3-4 months out of it and the beading and dirt repellency are awesome.Also a doddle to apply/reapply with out the fuss of the more expensive nano sealants.The best bit is that it only costs £8.50!!


Agreed, really is great stuff. Never ceases to make me smile


----------



## tzotzo

rejex mate. 
if you get it let me know to help you with the application.


----------

